# New Member Here, 88 Turbo 5sp



## ZXRich (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello everyone,
My dad is debating on selling this car, he is 85 years old, no longer can store and look at it.... its got 55,000 miles on the odometer.

1988 Nissan 300ZX Turbo 5sp, digital dash, leather w/power seat, adjustable suspension, 2 seats only, T-top with bags and covers. White in color in just about perfect shape. Interior is absolutely perfect, tan leather.

Stored for the last 20 years in a climate controlled storage facility with other vintage and collectible cars/trucks, always maintained. Recent timing belt, water pump, all fluids changed, new tires and a detail.

I have driven the car several times, just don't have time for older vehicles personally.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Is there a question in here somewhere or are you just accepting offers or what?


----------

